# ways to start programs



## bsduser35325 (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi, I just want to know if there is some other way to start programs, in my case its Opera.

I only know how to start it with terminal but then the terminal is not usable anymore unless I close Opera. Is there any other way to start it? 

Thx!


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Oct 4, 2010)

(Untested, Usually Works)

```
opera &
```
I've put opera, though in a startup script

```
. ./start-opera.sh
```
Also in xinitrc I have more than one xterm, eterm, aterm, roxterm
etc so I have more than one available in the taskbar used by
the window manager (each has an icon).


----------



## graudeejs (Oct 4, 2010)

whaaaaaaaaa? You can start it from your graphical environment or Window manager (Do you have any of them?)


----------



## vivek (Oct 4, 2010)

Use your windows manager or command line option. And yes you can place an shortcut on your desktop too


----------



## Beastie (Oct 4, 2010)

... or assign a keyboard binding (depending on the WM).


----------



## aragon (Oct 4, 2010)

For a super simple, lite "start" menu, take a look at x11/dmenu.


----------

